# So brand ons land.



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Ek weet nie lekker nie.

Ek dink die media is besig om die hele ding ook uit proporsie te ruk...

Maar skep glad nie goeie beeld van SA in die media hier in die buite land nie...


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*xenophobia*



Gerhard said:


> Ek weet nie lekker nie.
> 
> Ek dink die media is besig om die hele ding ook uit proporsie te ruk...
> 
> Maar skep glad nie goeie beeld van SA in die media hier in die buite land nie...


Gerhard,
Selfs die plaaslike anderskleurige koerante maak n moerse bohaai oor dit.


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Persoonlik plaas ek hierdie hele gemors voor die deur van ons krulkop regering. Van '94 af is daar geen grenskontrole meer nie (selfs die elektriese heining is afgesit).
Voor die '94 verkiesing is honderde duisende toegelaat om die land in te kom en vir hulle ID boeke gegee sodat hulle kon kelp stem vir die ANC.
Daar word in die media geskat dat daar 5milj Zimbabwiers is SA is.
Waar moet al die werk vandaan kom ? Geen land kan 'n 5 milj immigrant invloei hanteer nie, so dit was net 'n kwessie van tyd voor die stront die fan strike. 

Daar is nou nie eers genoeg polisiemanne om die stront in JHB te hanteer nie. Wat gaan gebeur as dit na die res van die land uitbrei. Vanoggend se beeld se dat van die polisie nie eers ammunisie vir hulle gunne het nie.
Ek weet nie of die weermag enigsins beter daaraan toe is nie, met meer as die helfte wat besig is om te vrek van vigs.

As dierdie storie nie gou gestop word nie gaan dit lelik raak.

My werkers se op die treine praat hulle klaar dat Soshanguve volgende is. Daar is baie duisende Zimbis is Sosh.

Hulle is besig om ons land nou mooi op te [email protected]


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Ja,

Dit klink dan sleg....

Wonder wat die regeering gaan maak nou dat hulle eie taktiek teen hulle gebruik word...

Hulle het die mense mos mooi geleer in die vroe 1990's...

Eish wena...

Big Molatu


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ek kry lekker tot in my gat, die regering maak ons grense oop vir al wat vlugteling en nou draai "hulle mense" op die vlugtelinge. Die ape in beheer het die probleem geskep en nou kan hulle geen beheer oor hulle mense uit oefen nie. Ek hoop die wereld se oe gaan nou oop en hulle sien hoe dit hier gaan.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Ja stem saam Engee nou kak hulle oor 'n paar flappe, maar daar word niks gese v.d die duisend boere wat elke jaar vir die grap vermoor word en blanke vrouens wat deur die goed verkrag word nie!!!


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Ek stem saam Engee. My enigste bekommernis is wat van as hierdie xenophobia oorskakel na genocide teenoor die wit mense? Ek het juis laas naweek na n glock 23 gekyk. Ek is nie n slagoffer nie. As hulle iets aan my of my familie wil doen dan gaan ek terug baklei.


----------



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

As 'n witte 'n krulkop net skeef aankyk, is dit rassisme.

As 'n krulkop 'n witte verkrag/vermoor/martel, is dit "injustices of the past"

As krulkoppe mekaar uitmoor, is dit Xenophobia.

Het ons [email protected][email protected]#$$%n taalkundiges niks beter om met hul tyd te doen as om [email protected] woorde uit te dink nie??????????????????????????

Vra maar net.


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

*Wag 'n bietjie!*

Engee in hierdie verband stem ek nie saam met jou nie. Vir die wereld om te sien wat hier aangaan is nie goed vir die land nie. Die media daar buite skep 'n beeld dat alle persone wat nie Suid Afrikaners is nie, aan die brand gesteek word en sodoende sal gee buitelandese toeris hulle voete hier sit met die vrees dat hulle volgende gaan wees. Dit is so verwronge weergawe van die waarheid en dis nie "xenophobia" nie maar meer 'n verskoning om in die openbaar moord te pleeg, te plunder en chaos te veroorsaak.

Die regering is wel gedeeltelik daarvoor verantwoordelik en hulle besef dit maar sal dit nooit erken nie. Julle weet mos hoe die storie altyd loop... Die sokker kan moontlik weggevat word en ons sal, deur belasting, steeds elke maand betaal vir strukture wat nooit to hul volle potensiaal gebruik gaan word nie om nie eers te dink aan al die inkomste wat verloor gaan word nie van toeriste wat die land besoek nie. Hoeveel leads gaan nie verlore gaan vir moontlike jagte wat op julle plase kon gewees het nie.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ek stem Ruhan, maar onthou hoe lank pleit ons nou al met die buiteland om in te gryp en ons te beskerm teen die geweld, verkragting en moorde op honderde duisende mense in hierdie land. Almal kyk net gemaklik weg, ten minste kom die kollig nou op die land se geweld deur die laaste paar weke se gebeure. Dit is nie goed vir ons land of ekonomie nie, ek stem, maar ek verkies eerder dat almal nou deur hierdie xenophobia sien wat aangaan in SA as wat hulle soos in die verlede stilletjies al wat witmens is uitmoor.

Hierdie gaan kras klink, maar die beste hoop wat ons het is dat hierdie xenophobia uitbrei na wit toeriste. Hopenlik dan sal die wereld sien hoe onstabiel hierdie land is. Ons regering verteer homself deur onkundige ape wat verkies om hulself te verryk en die daaglikse moorde nie raak te sien nie. Suid Afrika balanseer op 'n mes punt, geen rede om dinge te "sugar coat" nie. Onthou net, as hierdie donderse goed dit aan hulle eie mense kan doen (want swart bly nou maar swart) wat dink jy het hulle oor vir 'n wit vel? Dit is 'n ras wat geen empatie of simpatie het met dier of mens nie, dit het tyd geword dat die dinders in die buiteland wakker word en sien dat hulle "demokratiese sprokiesverhaal" van 'n land een groot fokkop is en dat ons vinniger besig is om te sink as die Titanic...

Merk my woorde, Xenophobia is net die begin...


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Suid Afrika balanseer op 'n mes punt, geen rede om dinge te "sugar coat" nie. Onthou net, as hierdie donderse goed dit aan hulle eie mense kan doen (want swart bly nou maar swart) wat dink jy het hulle oor vir 'n wit vel? Dit is 'n ras wat geen empatie of simpatie het met dier of mens nie, dit het tyd geword dat die dinders in die buiteland wakker word en sien dat hulle "demokratiese sprokiesverhaal" van 'n land een groot fokkop is en dat ons vinniger besig is om te sink as die Titanic...

Merk my woorde, Xenophobia is net die begin...[/QUOTE

Daar was 'n video wat verban was in die 80s/90s, hulle het dit genoem Black sabbath. Dit was toe die goed sal hulle maar 'n spesie noem,die blankes in die kongo en bo in Afrika uitgemoor het. Ek weet nie of Gerhard of Philip hulle dit ooit gesien het nie hierdie goed het geen gewete of gevoel nie.Hulle is barbaars en gevoel loos. Twee van ons huis vriende is al in plaasmoorde vermoor.Die eengroep is nooit gevang nie die ander een het dit met 'n R5 gedoen(gesteel) die d**s het 10 jaar gekry, en is seker al uit op straat. 
Dit is scary ons probleem is ons kan nie saam staan nie daar is altyd in 'n groep van 10 twintig dwarstrekkers.

As julle op youth tube gaan soek kyk vir die video klip suidlanders dan luister wat daai ou se hy was in veiligheid dan sal alles vir julle meer sin maak.
of kyk op www.siener.co.za gaan kyk onder Uhuru/Nag v.d Langmesse. 

Ons dink 2010 die stadions wat gebou is gaan nie eers amper vol wees nie die geld wat in die land gaan inkom gaan nie eers 'n 10de van die omkoste wat uitgehaal is betaal nie.
Kom ons kyk gou wie betaal daarvoor na 11/9 het die rand net voor of net oor die R12 TEENOOR U$ GEDRAAI as ek my memory recall was Brent so by die sewintig rand vir 'n vat, petrol was 5-6 rand 'n liter. 
Nou is die rand 7.50 'n Vat is seker soR120-130 en 'n liter R9.98 hier by ons ek weet nie of ek reg is nie maar dit maak nie sin nie,want as jy 12*70=840
en 120*7 =840 so die bliksems is besig om ons uit te buit.
Infasie het begin klim na die stede wat die stadions gebou het hulle tekorte bekend gestel het jy betaal vir jou huis en vir die stadion.
Dis maar net my twee sent


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Nou is dit 'n regse link ....

http://www.24.com/news/?p=ra&i=920583

Eish boys dis hartseer


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Engee ek stem saam met dinge wat jy se en ander dinge nie so kom ons los dit daar. Ongelukkig moet ons hierdie land deel met Fokken barbare wat geen waarde aan 'n mens se lewe heg nie.  Om dit te "sugar coat" soos wat jy gese het gaan nie beslis nie die probleme wegvat nie maar solank die regte storie vertel word. Kom ons stem wel saam oor die feit dat ons altyd vir ons land moet veg en die beste vir hierdie land wil he. :darkbeer:

Gerhard ek het daai link gelees en ek wed jou dit is die regering se manier om ons fokus weg te lei van hulle af en weereens die blaam te le op iemand anders. Soos ek gese het, hulle sal nooit skuld erken vir hul swak besluite van die verlede nie.

Dis nou genoeg van my af want dit maak my ook die moer in om te sien hoeveel dinge afgebreek word wat ons elke dag stelselmatig probeer opbou.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ek stem Ruhan, ons moet baklei vir dit wat vir ons belangrik en kosbaar is.


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*Ja Nee*

Mense,

Ek wil nie nou [email protected] stir nie,maar.....
Wat het gebeur met die "TOERUSTE" wat op die strand angehou,sy meisie voor hom verkrag is, al sy goed gesteel is.......Deur 'n klomp snotkop straat kinders!!! Hoekom hoor ons nie meer daarvan nie??

So 4 dae terug het hier in Onse ou kakerige ou dorpie 8x 13jarige skoolkinders met 4x R4 Geweer, 5x 9mm Pistool 'n vrou se kar geruk saam met 'n klomp electronics.
Mense in die swart gebiet het hulle sommer beet gekry, 1 Dood en 5 beseer en 2 weggehardloop.

ONS PRAAT >>>HUMAN RIGHTS>>>:secret:
Die buite lande weet nie regtig wat hier aangaan nie, hoop dit maak hulle oë oop want ons kan niks doen nie dit is mos "afirmative action". Die staat smeer te veel goed toe.
Wat as die mense Hierna kom vir die sokker en dit breek uit? Dink net hoe lekker dit dan gaan wees as al die sanksies ons gaan tref......2de Zim hier kom ons!! Vergeet van die inkomste en uit gawes Op RSG gepraat met 'n ou wat aan die wit ou mense kos uit deel hulle pensioen wat hulle kry kan nie eers 'n brood koop nie.

Kyk man die wereld moet dit sien, ek sê nog..Daar is 'n moerse slang in die gras met S.A en Zim Saam al wil ons Nduna dit nie erken nie.:sad:

Onthou een ding dis nie die wat aan geval word nie, hulle wil nog werk(en hulle kanwerk teenoor ons mense, glo my)en oorleef.ont hou hulle is soos ons wat UK USA toe vlug omte oorleef.:embara:
ONS LEEF OP ALCATRASS, ELKE VOKKER VIR HOM SELF!!!
Dis hoekom Hirdie 'Clan" gejoin het. ONS kan ook 'n verskul maak. As daarnet 20 mense is wat kan saam staan!

Hierdie kan 'n lang gesprek uit draai en ek raak sommer net die do$%% , ^&^&$% in as ek sien hoe ons land agter uit gaan en ek man alleen kan v&%%#el daaraan doen nie!!!!!!!!!!!

Rustige nag julle ouens, Ek is moeg

George.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Gerhard said:


> Nou is dit 'n regse link ....
> 
> http://www.24.com/news/?p=ra&i=920583
> 
> Eish boys dis hartseer


Kom ons blameer APARTHEID dis mos al wat die spesie kan doen as hulle opf*k solank ons nog kan :darkbeer: dan doen ons dit maar.


----------



## Skirt (Feb 18, 2008)

INGOZI said:


> Ek kry lekker tot in my gat, die regering maak ons grense oop vir al wat vlugteling en nou draai "hulle mense" op die vlugtelinge. Die ape in beheer het die probleem geskep en nou kan hulle geen beheer oor hulle mense uit oefen nie. Ek hoop die wereld se oe gaan nou oop en hulle sien hoe dit hier gaan.


My 2c

Ek stem saam - die skuld moet voor die regering se deur geplaas word.

Sover dit die res van die wereld aangaan, hulle gee nie 'n bloue duit om oor SA nie. Ons is net nog 'n swart land in die donker gat wat Afrika is. In geen van die ander Afrika lande waar dieselfde gebeur het en nog steeds gebeur, het "die wereld" enigsins ingegryp nie. Die media skree hard daaroor want dit verkoop hulle publikasies vir 'n ruk - net tot die volgende sensasie opduik.

Ons is op ons eie - geen wonder almal wat kan verlaat SA so gou as moontlik nie.

Op 'n ander thread het iemand my 'n ruk gelede afgeskiet oor my siening oor lisensies en wapens, miskien het die tyd nou aangebreek om in die plafon te gaan kyk. :wink:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Skirt said:


> My 2c
> 
> Ek stem saam - die skuld moet voor die regering se deur geplaas word.
> 
> ...


Of om te kyk wat in die tuin begrawe is.....


----------



## Skirt (Feb 18, 2008)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Of om te kyk wat in die tuin begrawe is.....


:icon_salut:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Ons manne moet saam staan as die kak die fan slaan. Ek ken al van julle goed en het volle vertroue in julle. Dit mag miskien op n stadium die enigste manier word hoe ons op hierdie land kan oorleef. 

Lets face the facts its only going to get worse and not better!


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Wat ek nie kan hanteer nie as jy in die dorp loop en die goed staar jou vrou aan asof sy sonder klere daar loop, en die komentaar.
My een vriend se dogter is gekies vir Natal krieket maar hulle mag nie toer nie want daar is nie meide in die span nie. 
Ek weet nie maar hoe verduidelik jy dit vir 'n 10 jarige,Sorry my kind jy is te wit. Nee wat hierdie land is 90% in sy moer.
Ek gaan eers af nou nou skryf ek dalk iets wat liewer kon bly wat ek raak net de d*nner in 
Cheers


----------

